# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  9 August 2011 - Micro-Box AIO V2.0.2.4 - HOT HTC UNLOCK RELEASE !

## mohamed73

9 August 2011 - Micro-Box AIO V2.0.2.4 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *HTC HOT UPDATE Added DIRECT UNLOCK for:*  *
HTC Ace
HTC Desire HD
HTC Glacier
HTC Incredible S
HTC Inspire 4G
HTC MyTouch 4G
HTC T-Mobile G2
HTC Vision
HTC Vivo* 
NB : some version can not be unlocked , we work on flasher to downgrade them and unlock them !  
BR
julvir 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Answer it here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا استاذ على المتابعة الجيدة

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

